# Paph. angthong question



## eOrchids (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,
Is Paph. angthong a syn for paph godefroyae var angthong?

Thanks!


----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 4, 2012)

True. This species is generally believed to be a cross between godefroyae and niveum.

_Paph. ang-thong, Paph. x ang-thong, Paph. godefroyae var. ang-thong, Paph. x Greyi, Paph. Greyi._ They all refer to the same one. Except....

Taxonomically, Paph. Greyi refers to the man-made cross between godefroyae and niveum, while Paph. ang-thong refers to the natural cross.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 4, 2012)

Interesting...

Thanks for your reponse, Mocchaccino!

I appreciate it.


----------



## poozcard (Apr 4, 2012)

Dear Mocchaccino 

In Aou Luk district of Krabi, Andaman sea coast, there are population of weird form of P.niveum found while P. angthong is found on Thai gulf side.

The weird form of niveums are called 'Nai Chong' type which suspected as natural hybrid between niveum and leucochilum

When self crossing 'Nai Chong' niveums, will get variences form of its offsprings while self crossed P.angthong will get quite constant result.

Therefore, to me and some Thais, we are not certain that P.angthong is a natural hybrid as mentioned.

Please advise.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 4, 2012)

poozcard said:


> Dear Mocchaccino
> 
> In Aou Luk district of Krabi, Andaman sea coast, there are population of weird form of P.niveum found while P. angthong is found on Thai gulf side.
> 
> ...



I never heard about this type of natural hybrid. I am not a specialist of slipper taxonomy. What I did was summerizing what the majority believes, based on books and literature. I think some people in this forum are more suitable to advise :]


----------



## poozcard (Apr 4, 2012)

Taxonomists just come and go.
but the Paphs have been living there for ages.
There are a lot of truths await for human to explore.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2012)

I think "ang-thong" is just a ploy by dealers to make you buy another plant! :evil:


----------

